# Dpreview tested the 100D



## xps (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-100d-rebel-sl1/14

Tried the 100D in the shop as an alternatieve body for hiking. But I was not satisfied by the IQ. I was disappointed about Digic 5 (I thought the IQ will be better than the IQ of my old 60D and 7D...

Dpreview tested it.


----------



## rs (Jul 26, 2013)

I believe all the image quality advancements made from one version of DIGIC to the next only affect jpegs - raw should still be simply what comes off the sensor, unaltered. And while the sensor in the 100D has on-chip PDAF, it is largely the same 18MP sensor as found in the 60D/7D.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 26, 2013)

Its interesting if you compare this to the 6D and the 5DMKIII with the comparison chart the 5DMKIII's Metering & focus accuracy is quite a lot worse than both the 6D and 100D, which we all know isnt true...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 29, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Its interesting if you compare this to the 6D and the 5DMKIII with the comparison chart the 5DMKIII's Metering & focus accuracy is quite a lot worse than both the 6D and 100D, which we all know isnt true...



I have long since ignored the comparison tool of DPreview... it's rating system does not evolve with new products... what was good then may not be as good now...


----------



## Kristofgss (Jul 29, 2013)

I use both the 100D and the 7D and I must confess that I love the 100D for portability and it is very easy to get used to the touchscreen (so much that I miss it when switching to the 7D) but I do find it very hard to focus in darkness with the 100D, even with F1.8 and F1.4 lenses. On many occasions, I've had to switch to manual focus as it simply would not lock on, while the 7D had no problems. It only happens with low-light situations though (dark dress in a forest at nightfall for example)


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 29, 2013)

xps said:


> Tried the 100D in the shop as an alternatieve body for hiking. But I was not satisfied by the IQ. I was disappointed about Digic 5 (I thought the IQ will be better than the IQ of my old 60D and 7D...



Digic5 has absolutely nothing to do with the iq if you shoot raw, it's all about the sensor and the quality of the path the signal takes... though with digic5 you have better lens correction & probably updated nr for jpeg. The real advantages of the newer cpu are that it's faster and has more built-in functions which the firmware can either use or not (as on cheaper Canon bodies). The Magic Lantern devs have figured some out already, but with the Canon fw the potential is wasted on the 100d.


----------



## tgara (Jul 29, 2013)

xps said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-100d-rebel-sl1/14
> 
> Tried the 100D in the shop as an alternatieve body for hiking. But I was not satisfied by the IQ. I was disappointed about Digic 5 (I thought the IQ will be better than the IQ of my old 60D and 7D...



I find this hard to believe. I have an SL1 (100D), and had a 7D before getting my 5DIII. I can say without hesitation that the image quality of the SL1 is just as good, and may be better, than the 7D.

Maybe the unit you played with wasn't set properly, or you were doing something wrong. Those "test" cameras are often set to crazy settings by the general public.


----------



## Erik X (Jul 29, 2013)

The "Comparometer" at Imaging-Resources is very nice, you can compare sample images from two cameras side by side.. Unfortunately no 70D images yet 
http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM
Review 100D: 
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-sl1/canon-sl1A.HTM
erik


----------

